# Been several years since I've been on here



## squealin_bob (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Everybody out there in BBQ World!  My name is Bobby.  I own a restaurant called Squealin' Bob's 2nd Act Deli in Sparta,Tn.  I've been smoking meat since i was 12 years old 13 years now I'm 25.  I mainly do large scale catering and own 2 Southern Pride Smokers.  An SPK-500 mounted on a bumper trailer and a SPK-280 stationary at my Deli.  On the 280 I can cook 32 butts and on the 500 I can cook 60 butts comfortably.  I have used many different types of smokers and cooked various meats.  Boston Butts, Racked Ribs, Country Style Ribs, Holiday Hams, Turkeys, Brisket, Rabbits, Elk, Bologna  just to name a few.   I have pictures coming soon.   I will be doing a whole hog on May 7th 2011 140 pounder.  This will be my first whole hog.  Any questions feel free to ask I know i've overlooked a few things here.


----------



## meateater (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome Back to SMF, Glad to have you with us.

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE

*[font=Arial,sans-serif]Tips for New Members:[/font]*


Be sure to put a general location on where you are located in your profile this helps us when answering questions you might have.

When posting your smoking adventures be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures).

Get a good Probe Thermometer as *We Smoke By Temperature NOT TIME*.

A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience more pleasant...


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 28, 2011)

:welcome1: back


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 29, 2011)

meateater said:


> Welcome back.




I like your style...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2011)

richoso1 said:


> I like your style...


X3


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 29, 2011)

First off welcome Bobby to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction  

GO GATORS


----------



## roller (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome back !!!!!!!! Can`t wait to see some Q-view....Where did you obtain all of your knowledge from ?


----------



## squealin_bob (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## squealin_bob (Apr 29, 2011)

Q View is on the way everybody waiting on approval.  I got started smoking Butts for fundraisers when I was 12.  We would cook anywhere between 300 and 900 butts.  Using all types of grills.  When I was 14 I went to the Jack Daniels Cook off and bought one of the concessions rigs there.  I started doing consessions and then catering around the Upper Cumberland Area.  When I was 18 I sold all my equipment to the gentleman that owned 2nd Act Deli here in town.   Went to college and all I could think about was how well a BBQ stand would do at the store down the road from my apartment.   I dropped out of school and put up satellites for a year then Drove a Semi for my Dad's trucking company for 2 years.   I was looking at getting back into BBQing and was going to have a concession rig custom built in Florida for me.  I went ahead and purchased My SPK-500 from our Southern Pride dealer.  The week before I was going to confirm on the consession trailer I found out that my friend was going to sell 2nd Act Deli.  So I decided to go all or nothing and bought this place at auction.   I purchased this Restaurant In 2008 I was 22 years old and the day I opened the doors the business quadrupled from the old owners figures.  I have been doing this for almost 3 years now.  I employ 15 people and i'm monday thru saturday.  We do catering as well.  I can say that Smoking Meat and Serving food is one of the most addictive things you can do.  After slaving over the pit and the stove yu look out and see the people smiling and truly enjoying your food.  It is an awesome feeling!!!  Long winded I know but there it is guys.


----------



## fife (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## tyotrain (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2011)

Well Bob you must be putting out some great BBQ to have those kind of numbers, almost worth a trip to TN to sample it.


----------

